# Need help with several questions/concepts



## Hypochondriac (Dec 17, 2010)

For my peace of mind need help with a few questions.

1) Hypothermia unresponsive patient, treatment is passive warming right? 

2) Baby delivered extensive bleed from vagina. Do you pad the vagina 
   or Massage the uterus? 

3) Person in a hot room, loses/reduces which method of heat control? 
    Breathing, conduction, sweating

4) How would you describe a closed fracture?  Long bone injury discolored skin. Or Unbroken skin?

5) Internal Bleeding, what would you do for treatment? Would direct pressure over site help control bleeding?

6) Hip fracture/Dislocation How would you splint? Padded long boards then 
    secure to long board or Air splint?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 17, 2010)

What is your level of training? If you are a student and this is your homework we aren't going to do it for you.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will defer to Aidey for the most part, but I would like to address #5.

Let's examine two kinds of internal bleeding. First, let's consider internal bleeding in an extremity caused by a closed fracture. You have the jagged edges of a broken bone rubbing around inside unbroken skin, and this has torn some blood vessels. What is going to happen when you apply direct pressure, pressing the flesh against those jagged bone ends?

Next, let's consider damage to an abdominal organ due to some kind of trauma. Some kind of impact has damaged that organ enough to cause it to bleed inside the body cavity. What's going to happen to it when you apply more pressure to it? Furthermore, how would you know where, exactly, to apply the pressure? The outward signs might cover a much larger area than where the bleed is actually occurring.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 17, 2010)

Hypochondriac said:


> 2) Baby delivered extensive bleed from vagina. Do you pad the vagina or Massage the uterus?



Flip the procedures to the other body part and that is the correct answer...I am sure of it!


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 17, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I will defer to Aidey for the most part, but I would like to address #5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 17, 2010)

Aidey said:


> What is your level of training? If you are a student and this is your homework we aren't going to do it for you.



Just finished the state test for EMT-B those concepts/questions are what I had trouble with. Want to get clear answers before I take the NREMT in a few days.



Veneficus said:


> snip



Thanks for the replies. Guess I should have specified I'm and EMT-B. So can't do most of the answers you mentioned


----------



## zmedic (Dec 17, 2010)

Did you check your EMT book? Most of these answers are in there.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 17, 2010)

zmedic said:


> Did you check your EMT book? Most of these answers are in there.



The fractured pelvis/hip isn't all it says is use MAST or PASG. Nothing about an airsplint or using a long splint and long board


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 19, 2010)

Its important to note that Veneficus' answers are for the most part entirely inappropriate for an EMT, in case there is any confusion. Vene is describing the entire scope of treatment for these injuries.


----------

